# nspluginwrapper not available for non-i386 & amd64 ?



## aurora (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello

I was trying to install Flash Player in my FreeBSD 8.2 PowerPC. To do that it requires nspluginwrapper first but *make* in www/nspluginwrapper says:


```
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4 is only for -i386 amd64...
```

Any solution?

Thanks.


----------



## sossego (Sep 27, 2011)

PowerPC support for Adobe flash has not been active for quite some time. The maintainer- or former maintainer- has old binaries.
Set up QEmu to boot FreeBSD i386, install X, enable Linux emulation, and install Firefox as the only other program.


----------

